# Dre keeps licking his paw



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

*could it be a hot spot?*

well, i noticed Dre licking his paw more than normal this morning.. then when i looked at it i noticed some hair missing on one of his toes.. anyone got any ideas? i'm afraid he's gonna lick his paw raw


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Might be an allergy or irritation.. possibly a hot spot. You wanna consult with your vet before administering any meds, just to be sure. But that's my thoughts on it. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

well, i kinda yelled at him to stop because he kept licking it.. he stopped.. lol.. just laying there now.. i'm thinking it might be a bug bite or something and it itches like crazy so he's licking it.. if it doesnt get better in a few days i'll take him to the vet


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i was looking at it closer and i noticed a circular spot .. and when i touch the area it seems to bother him a little because he pulls his paw away from me.. he doesnt do it with any other paw

another pic


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

well, i cleaned it up w/ some hydrogen peroxide and put some neosporin on it.. he's been leaving it alone..


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

anyone else have any ideas? my cousin thinks its a bug bite.. if it seems to bother Dre later i'm gonna put some hydrocortizone cream on it

but since i've cleaned it and told him NO to stop licking it, he hasnt touched it..


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Chigger bite?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

chiggers leave bumps.. there is no bump.. it looks white w/ a red ring around it.. could this be a yeast infection?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh no poor Dre it kinda looks like a bite to me too but it's hard to tell. Give the poor guy a hug for me and I hope his foot heals up quick.

P.S. guys what's a chigger?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

looks like a bug bite and DO NOT use peroxide it can make the burn worse. Go to petsmart and get an Itch Stick. It is in the wound care section and looks like a stick of deodorant with a red top. If this was my dog I would put the itch stick all over the area and it relieves itching and tastes gross so they do not lick it. Then I would give some benadryl if you dog is around 45-70lbs I would do 50mg of benadryl. If it clears up in a few days then it was a bug bite if it stays red then it could be an allergy and then you have to find reaction.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

It's weird because one of my dogs used to always lick his front paws. I found that it was usually due to one of two things, 1) contact allergy or 2) a rug burn LOL! but he would try to lick that sucker raw. I would get down there and pretend to lick it also and he would just look at me like I was nuts, and I was of course


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i had just read something online about using peroxide to clean it.. i wont be doing that again.. i looked at it again recently and its a discolored spot and it feels kinda sticky on the top


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

he hasnt messed w/ it all day really so it must not be bothering him too much.. but when i go to look at it he pulls his paw away like it hurts or something... i grabbed his other paw to see if he did the same and he let me hold it


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm telling you those itch sticks are great and I always use them for stuff like that. A clients dog I am boarding got bit by an ant on the foot like you dog and he was holding it in the air and licking it. I used the itch stick and it stopped hurting and he could walk again. Those things are great and the spot you see I think is just from him licking it I have seen similar things on my dogs all the time for the same thing. It's been few days so i would think he is just fine and it should go away in a few days.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

they felt sticky to the touch too? not really sticky, but you can feel it


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

The stickyness you were feeling might have been either from his saliva or from a small bit of plasma leaking out from him licking it raw. Definitely go with what Lisa suggested, and if that doesn't help heal it, then you wanna take him to the vet and get him checked out.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

yea.. it cant hurt and i'm sure the stuff will be useful around here since there is 2 of em... lol.. he hasnt really messed w/ it.. i'm just a worried parent.. lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Nothing wrong with being worried. I'd be worried if you weren't worried about Dre and/or Daisy!! That just goes to show that you're doing your job!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Nothing wrong with being worried. I'd be worried if you weren't worried about Dre and/or Daisy!! That just goes to show that you're doing your job!


Bev, I couldn't have said it any better


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

took another quick peek earlier.. seems as if its starting to scab over now.. he probably just licked it raw throughout the night while we were sleeping..


----------

